# Layer Road Football Ground, Colchester 2009



## FieldyM (Aug 23, 2009)

*Layer Road

Location / Colchester 
Built / 1907 
Opened / 1910 
Closed / 2008 
Surface / Grass 
Capacity / 6,320* 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3848926472/






*Layer Road was a Football League stadium in Colchester, England. 
It was only used for football matches and was the home ground of Colchester United before being replaced by the Colchester Community Stadium.

The stadium was locked for the last time on 17 July 2008.

One year on, I paid a visit.*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3849004998/





*When the ground closed fans were given the chance to buy everything.

This has left the site bare. 
Although a few little momentos do remain... 
not grabbed in the closing stampede or the year that followed*























*From the top of the TV tower the toll on the site shows... 
A once pristine green pitch lays barren, burnt by the sun.

Patches removed by fans of the team..*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3849106308/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3848319683/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3848308989/








*The last match at Layer Road took place on 26 April 2008, when Colchester lost 1-0 to Stoke City, with Richard Cresswell scoring the last goal at the stadium*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3848185947/





*Now it stands empty, waiting for its new purpose..*​


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Fieldt thats in a Right state now. I am a Canaries fan, and have visited Layer Road many times. Its a very sad sight.


----------



## Krypton (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the yellowness of the pitch!


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 23, 2009)

nice one fieldy! great report and pictures. love the b&w shot "main stand? are u sure?"


----------



## james.s (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like an interesting way to pass an hour or two. Nice photos


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 23, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Fieldt thats in a Right state now. I am a Canaries fan, and have visited Layer Road many times. Its a very sad sight.


To be honest, it wasn't in that great a nick when it was in use!

Away stand split in 2 with full height fencing segregating the stand in half & only one toilet for away fans!

Dislike that ground purely for the fact we (Torquay) got relegated there in the 2004/5 season, losing 1-2 when all we needed was a point to stay up in league one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 23, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> To be honest, it wasn't in that great a nick when it was in use!
> 
> Away stand split in 2 with full height fencing segregating the stand in half & only one toilet for away fans!
> 
> Dislike that ground purely for the fact we (Torquay) got relegated there in the 2004/5 season, losing 1-2 when all we needed was a point to stay up in league one.



I went there about 3 seasons ago for a Pre Season friendly. The Burger Bar was like a Blue and White Garden Shed. A typical Football League Ground.


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3850582063/


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 24, 2009)

Like the old documentation left behind.


----------



## spongeitup (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a col u fan and also had a part in the auction that was held after the ground was vacated, Nice pics and its sad to see just how far it has gone since i last locked up before handing the keys back to the club when the council took possession.


----------



## spongeitup (Aug 24, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> Like the old documentation left behind.



Some of the Docs left behind were quite sensitive, during the 3 weeks i spent at the ground i fond a number of documnets that i had to either get the club to come and pick them up or was asked to destroy


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 26, 2009)

spongeitup said:


> Some of the Docs left behind were quite sensitive, during the 3 weeks i spent at the ground i fond a number of documnets that i had to either get the club to come and pick them up or was asked to destroy


I've no interest in watching sports but I do like old buildings.


----------



## The_Revolution (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent; doesn’t looked to of changed all that much. A ground with character

And that pitch looks fine; at least there’s grass on it*





*I’m from Derby; once home to a notoriously bad pitch


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 26, 2009)

Some more pictures for you....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3853250592/ / http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3854267697/



/




*Out of the changing rooms / Home for the away side*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3855081882/ / http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3854352319/



/




*Community Soccer / Closed Club Shop*​


----------



## leehoudini (Aug 31, 2009)

At least that is one less place for Southampton to lose at this year!!


----------



## spongeitup (Sep 1, 2009)

mah you can lose at the WHCS this year


----------



## fastfrankie (Sep 1, 2009)

*Layer Road*

Nice pics Fieldy, drove past there myself last week and though I would make this my second UE. Ya beat me to it!


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 2, 2009)

fastfrankie said:


> Nice pics Fieldy, drove past there myself last week and though I would make this my second UE. Ya beat me to it!



If it makes you feel any better I beat you on the barracks too... Not that it really matters. Its not a competition...!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2009)

Fantastic, looks really eerie. Still in better condition than some grounds round here! 
Great shot's as always Feildy!


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for these photos, I enjoyed looking at them.

Im not sure why but it reminds me a lot of Plough Lane (Wimbledon's old ground)


----------

